# Military spouse remote overseas coding



## cdm47 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello all,
I have a friend who is CPC certified who had an interesting question that I just didn't know the answer to at all. I was hoping someone could help me out. 

If her husband is stationed in Italy, Germany, Japan etc. are there any companies that offer remote coding? I assume that the ones that exist are US only? Can anyone verify this? 

I know shes also talked about the possibility of getting other certifications if thats whats needed. But I really want to help her out. It looks like an overseas location is in her future.


----------



## StephR (Jul 31, 2018)

There are several companies currently looking for credential coders in those locations...Sterling Medical has the USAFE contract and you can look on Indeed.com for the positions in PACAF.

Steph


----------



## hergett (Aug 2, 2018)

*remote jobs*

hello 
yes you can check out  www.ziprecruiter.com www.mommyjobs.com www.indeed.com www.glassdoor.com 
i hope this helps


----------

